# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Семинар: "Обеспечение надежности встраиваемых систем"

## Экспонента

Приглашаем Вас принять участие в бесплатном семинаре: "Обеспечение надежности встраиваемых систем с помощью инструментов LDRA"

Разработка программного обеспечения повышенной надежности является сложной задачей. В дополнение к этому, перед разработчиками часто стоит задача разработки программного обеспечения, удовлетворяющего требованиям промышленных стандартов, таких, как:  
DO-178 и КТ-178 в авиации; 
ISO 26262 в автомобилестроении; 
IEC 62304 в медицине; 
EN 50128 на железнодорожном транспорте и IEC 61508 для промышленной автоматизации и управления.

Удовлетворение требований этих стандартов может быть длительным и дорогим процессом, поскольку он требует проведения тщательных и хорошо документированных мероприятий разработки и верификации.

На этом семинаре вы узнаете, каким образом инструменты LDRA помогают разработчикам осуществлять верификацию программного обеспечения в соответствии с требованиями стандартов.

Подробная информация и регистрация на сайте!

----------

